
Tech Giants Vow to Tackle Online Hate Speech Within 24 Hours - randomname2
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-05-31/tech-giants-vow-to-tackle-online-hate-speech-within-24-hours
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11806386](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11806386)

------
Animats
This is bad.

After all, much of what comes out of Donald Trump's mouth could be called hate
speech. Much of right-wing talk radio could be called hate speech. While
that's a problem, censorship isn't the answer.

What we need to do about hate speech from the Islamic direction is make Islam
look silly. Religion needs to be laughed at and ridiculed. Some religions are
very fragile in the face of ridicule.

~~~
cuckcuckspruce
>Religion needs to be laughed at and ridiculed.

One person's laughing and ridicule is another person's blasphemy, defamation,
and hate speech. Better hope your appointed bureaucrats in Brussels and your
corporate overlords share your sense of humor and don't want to be boycotted
today.

~~~
Animats
_One person 's laughing and ridicule is another person's blasphemy,
defamation, and hate speech._

Yes. Around 2011, the Organization of the Islamic Cooperation was trying to
get the UN to push for worldwide criminalization of "defamation of
religion."[1] That didn't happen, but it was a close thing.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Defamation_of_religion_and_the...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Defamation_of_religion_and_the_United_Nations)

------
dev1n
Hate speech is free speech.

I don't like how the article associates hate speech with the war on terror
within one paragraph. Not a good sign for human rights.

~~~
uncoder0
I think it was on NPR hourly news this morning I heard a segment where the
person they interviewed, someone in the EU in Brussels, implicated 'hate-
speech' in causing the terrorist attacks in Paris. I'd never heard that line
of reasoning and think it sounds pretty dangerous. Came off as sort of victim
blaming to me.

------
cuckcuckspruce
>Beyond national laws that criminalize hate speech, there is a need to ensure
such activity by Internet users is “expeditiously reviewed by online
intermediaries and social media platforms, upon receipt of a valid
notification, in an appropriate time-frame,” the companies and the European
Commission said in a joint statement on Tuesday.

Your appointed bureaucrats in Brussels will decide what you can and can't say
on the Internet, and if you're lucky, they'll just ban you if you step out of
line.

How long until real, honest discourse goes back to Usenet, out of the reach of
our corporate overlords?

------
hackuser
> "... there is a clear distinction between freedom of expression and conduct
> that incites violence and hate."

Sometimes speech is clearly hateful or 'civil', but certainly it is well known
there is not a clear distinction between those two categories; there is a
large, debated grey area.

